# Yet another Connie Bash



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

But 1.20.3 this time. 

I finally got my finger out and finshed off the Connie thats been hanging around since last Christmas. 

Here is a pic 










The rest of them are at http://www.smegworld.org.uk/spaf/almc/almcg.htm and there is a short narrative link in the text. 

Later...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Rod. I love seeing all the bashes on the Connie that everyone has done. Your added height on the tender makes a surprising difference. I think it makes the loco itself look even more massive. Well done! 
Now I'll have to drag out my own Connie bash; been sitting on a shelf for over a year! 
Chris


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great Rod!! I may have to try a bash like that someday. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job, Makes me think that maybe I should doing something with the Connie I've had setting around my shop for about 2 years now


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks fantastic! The red stripe really sets off nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, looks great! Any other pictures from other angles?


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Superb!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeh Rod. That looks fabulous! The red striping on the tender and domes really sets it off nice too.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes steve the details are here, sorry I just noticed the link was dud. 
http://www.smegworld.org.uk/spaf/almc/almcg.htm  
and the "how to" is here. 
http://www.smegworld.org.uk/spaf/almc/almc-how.jpg


----------

